# ShopVac uses



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

A mesquite branch flipped up and bent the hydraulic filter creating a leak on my JD110TLB. Patrick removed the filler plug and taped the ShopVac cone shaped hose to it. While the vacuum was on we changed the filter without draining all of the fairly fresh oil. We also vacuum our air filters after blowing from inside to out, removes a lot more dirt.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish I had not sold my 110tlb.....very handy machine. The only reason it's not sitting in my barn now is because I got tired of people wanting to "borrow" it and people thinking I'm the resident grave digger for every animal that expires....

In so far as the shop vac, when running wire in conduit, it makes a great way to fetch a pull string for the cable.....can suck that sting a long way....depending on the power of the vac of course.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I place a drywall bag filter in ours and use it to clean ashes out of the wood boiler in the spring, works just fine as long as it's out and you don't have any coals left, a lot cheaper than a dedicated ash vac.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I forgot, we vacuum out the extra seed in the grain drill.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Don't forget it works in reverse as a large volume blower (not as large volume as a dictated leaf blower however).

Larry


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

azmike said:


> I forgot, we vacuum out the extra seed in the grain drill.


Yes excellent use! It was much harder before we learned that trick.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

azmike said:


> I forgot, we vacuum out the extra seed in the grain drill.


Forgot about that one too.....btw I have a Stihl shop vac


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Handiest one I have is a DeWalt 18volt shopvac.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

azmike said:


> I forgot, we vacuum out the extra seed in the grain drill.


I finally upgraded the old metal sears and roebuck shop vac that I'm sure grandpa bought new. Since I can remember you would suck up the seed till the hose was full then hold the hose up to drain the seed into the container. The old girl had no vacuum left. Got a small one that is dedicated to seeds.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have heard of guys using the shop vac when welding. Put some water in the tank. Turn on vac with the widest end on the hose. Suck up fumes while welding. Good for if you dont have an exhaust fan in the shop and its just too cold to open the door to let all the heat out.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

hog987 said:


> I have heard of guys using the shop vac when welding. Put some water in the tank. Turn on vac with the widest end on the hose. Suck up fumes while welding. Good for if you dont have an exhaust fan in the shop and its just too cold to open the door to let all the heat out.


Can you enlighten me today? Do the fumes naturally go into the water or is there something that has been added to the water. My thinking is the fumes would just go right through the shop vac (but be dispersed up and away from me) and still be inside the building. Unless you have the shop vac vented outside that is. Go ahead and slap me I just didn't understand I guess

Larry


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

It works just like hanging a wet sheet when painting equipment, the fumes are attracted to the water/moisture.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Can you enlighten me today? Do the fumes naturally go into the water or is there something that has been added to the water. My thinking is the fumes would just go right through the shop vac (but be dispersed up and away from me) and still be inside the building. Unless you have the shop vac vented outside that is. Go ahead and slap me I just didn't understand I guess
> 
> Larry


I have never tried it but I think it wont get all the fumes. It works like the old oil bath air cleaners. The air come in and changes direction dropping the particles. The water is mostly there to keep it out of the air, so it doesn't get picked back up again. Than just dump out the dirty water.


----------

